# Ultilizing Image Memory



## pjk (Jun 12, 2007)

I will explain my details on how my image memo is working.

I am using old Pochmann for edges. So I had to memo 22 different images. Each image was an object, with the exeception of two locations (this may be a bad idea). Originally, I worked on memo'ing the cube just using the images, and trying to make a story out of them. However, it ended up being just a big scene in my head with 11 images or so in it. I was wondering what I was going wrong. Of course, after a little reading, it became obvious. I needed to think of a place that I know well, and make a journey out of my images. This will allow me to create more of a story, as well as organize my images better.

So, that is what I am doing now. I was reading on Chris Hardwicks page how he stores 3 images in each location, so that is probably what I will do, I might try doing 4 images a location, and see how it works. I have a feeling that this will make memo much easier to picture and remember.


----------



## dbeyer (Jun 12, 2007)

In my humble opinion ... 4 images may be too much to group together. Then you must recall the permutation of 4 images within a location! 

1-3 per location is quite nice.

Later,
Daniel Beyer


----------



## dbeyer (Jun 12, 2007)

Seriously ... I just reconsidered my images. I think that I have just figured out a much better system for my type of memorization. It'll take a slight adjustment, but I can already feel that it'll be really powerful!

Make sure that whatever you memorize is personalized and makes sense to you!


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 12, 2007)

Blindfolded is 20% method, 10% algs and 70% customization to personal style/memory.

Unfortunately, I only understand 80% of 1 method, know 75% of the beginners algs and have customized only about 40%. I think that is why I still need 8 minutes for a 3x3x3.


----------



## pjk (Jun 12, 2007)

Daniel: What did you modify to make it more powerful? Also, 4 images shouldn't be bad. That allows me to only think of 3 location w/ 4 images each as opposed to 4 locations w/ 3 images each.

Arnaud: True. However, w/ a complete beginners guide using only the T-Perm and 2 EO algs, you can get down to 3:30 at least. I have had several solves around that time using it. I am now using a different method and trying to improve memo time.


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 12, 2007)

Currently I need at least 3:30 for memo alone! I am very happy with 8 minutes, because it was 15 minutes 2 weeks ago. I have only done about 30 blindfolded solves in my life and about 1/3 was succesfull. I can see that my times are improving greatly lately because I started to do 2 attempts every day.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 12, 2007)

I've been blindfold solving for just 3 months, and I'm using almost the same algorithms exactly as are described in Macky's instructions. I do use a couple of extra algorithms for EP and for CP, but only a couple. I'm averaging 5:30 or so now with that method. I took a big step forward on memorization and execution when I stopped using a special memorization scheme for EP and just started memorizing positions spatially by tapping them. It was a scary change to make, but my times got better AND I got more accurate at the same time! I couldn't believe the difference it made. I'm probably about 75% accurate now.

Obviously, some sort of image memory becomes much more important when going to the larger cubes or doing multiple cubes (I've never done either yet), but for just a single 3x3x3, there's really no need for image memory. It seems like most (not all, but most) of the really fast solvers don't bother with it these days.

<brag on> I just managed a legitimate average of 10 blindfold today! One DNF; averaged about 5:30. <brag off>


----------



## blade740 (Jun 12, 2007)

Yeah, if you remember 4 images in a single location, you could end up with something like this:

R2D2 and Megaman Playing pinball with Vega in the bathroom.

Where R2D2, megaman, pinball, and vega are the images, and the bathroom is the location. 

Now, if you're memorizing this as an image in your head, how do you know it's not R2D2, Megaman, vega, pinball. Or pinball Megaman Vega R2D2. Or Megaman Vega R2D2 Pinball. The permutation of the 4 images is important.


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 13, 2007)

I don't use an image method, but I would remember that as:
R2D2 BEAT Megaman in a pinball match that Vega was watching (from the bathroom)

This way the order would be clear.


----------



## dbeyer (Jun 13, 2007)

So how would you express R2D2 (a robot!) as happy about beating Megaman ... would all of his lights be flashing and beeps escalate to a high pitch??

Megaman is a navi, not a robot ... he's a little different ... better AI and ability to express feelings. 

But cool, I use a larger image system each image is composed of a pair of permutations which helps avoid some confusion. I normally place 2 images per location, which would actually give 4 permutations, just like your 4 images would give 4 sticker permutations.

PJK: I just revamped my whole image system so that everything was meaningful, and could be made distinct very quickly w/o associations or interaction. I would see more distinct things ...
I just think that it'll work ... I just really dealved deep and customized like every single image for ever letter pair combination that I use!

There are like 3 images that I don't have something useful for ... like I am looking for something better than what I already have ...

FC, food court
FD, food
TB, tub

just don't like them at all


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 14, 2007)

> *So how would you express R2D2 (a robot!) as happy about beating Megaman ... would all of his lights be flashing and beeps escalate to a high pitch??*



R2D2 is from Star Warms, so if you want a very memorable images, I would propase him doing a "victory-twirl" around his axis while secretly grabbing a light-saber to give MegaMan a final blow.


----------



## blade740 (Jun 17, 2007)

off topic, but megaman is a robot. megaman.exe (from the battle network series) is a navi


----------

